# dirt/street mtb'er und bmxer in stadtallendorf/hessen



## Kevin.street (3. Februar 2011)

gibt es in stadtallendorf un bis 7 km entfernung (neustadt/kassel) dirt street biker, in stadtallendorf bin ich soweit ich weiss der einzige, wer in meiner umgebung da selbe macht bitte melden, bockt nähmlich garned allein zu biken -.-


----------

